# Faire tomber son iphone parterre



## AppleSpirit (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

je me sens hyper mal, je viens de faire tomber mon iphone de la hauteur d'un bureau. Heureusement il est tombé du côté de la pomme et pas du côté de l'écran. Il semble avoir juste une petite rayure sur la pomme mais je panique grave. 

Est-ce qu'il vous est déjà arrivé de le faire tomber ? Quelles sont les conséquences ? Quel est le degré de résistance de ces machines ?

merci répondez moi vite svp


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2009)

Il est tombé de nombreuses fois le mien et à part si l'écran se fend parce qu'il est mal tombé tu ne risques pas grand-chose. C'est de l'électronique et les chocs affectent plus les produits mécaniques.

Donc, si tout fonctionne, ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2009)

Nous avons donc 2 spécialistes de la chute d'iPhone....

On pourrait vous mettre à contribution pour déterminer à partir de quelle hauteur et/ou de combien de chutes, les soudures commencent à lâcher !


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2009)

Voir faire un crash test des deux iPhones (choc frontal bien sur) ...


----------



## AppleSpirit (26 Juin 2009)

Sincèrement si les mots grossiers étaient autorisés sur ce forum, j'en ferais largement usage à votre égard. Votre ironie à deux sous m'est indigeste. 

De toute évidence vous n'avez pas le Apple spirit et jamais vous ne pourrez ressentir ce que cela fait que de faire tomber parterre l'un des objets les plus précieux de votre existence. 

Merci à Gwen d'avoir eu de l'empathie pour moi et de m'avoir offert son témoignage.


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2009)

pète un coup et détends-toi Wallace ! 
Remy et Melaure sont là depuis tellement de temps qu'il serait difficile de quantifier toute l'aide technique qu'ils ont apporté sur ces forums  

C'est quoi le "apple spirit" ??? :mouais:

Sinon pour te répondre avec un cas particulier en plus (qui n'a aucune valeur statistique ), mon iphone (qui est dans un étui incase slider) est déjà tombé 4 fois d'une hauteur de 1 à 1,50 mètre  aucun soucis il fonctionne toujours (et pas de vitre cassée) .


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Sincèrement si les mots grossiers étaient autorisés sur ce forum, j'en ferais largement usage à votre égard. Votre ironie à deux sous m'est indigeste.
> 
> De toute évidence vous n'avez pas le Apple spirit et jamais vous ne pourrez ressentir ce que cela fait que de faire tomber parterre l'un des objets les plus précieux de votre existence.
> 
> Merci à Gwen d'avoir eu de l'empathie pour moi et de m'avoir offert son témoignage.



La tu présumes de notre expérience. Quand j'ai acheté mon iPod Mini bleu de 6 Go, c'était l'iPod le plus merveilleux. N'empêche que je l'ai fait tombé le soir même sur le carrelage et que j'ai abîmé un coin ... alors tu n'es pas le seul (depuis j'ai racheté la coque Alu). Mais bon je n'ai pas beugler pour autant. C'était de ma faute.

Il en prendra d'autres ton iPhone !


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> ...
> Sinon pour te répondre avec un cas particulier en plus (qui n'a aucune valeur statistique ), mon iphone (qui est dans un étui incase slider) est déjà tombé 4 fois d'une hauteur de 1 à 1,50 mètre &#8230; aucun soucis il fonctionne toujours (et pas de vitre cassée) .




Yess!! un 3ème concurrent pour le grand test! 


Bon quant à l'Apple Spirit :mouais:

Serait-ce parce que j'utilise des ordinateurs frappés de la POmme depuis 25 ans que je devrais avoir changé de caractère et d'état d'esprit????

Il faudrait peut-être aussi que je me fasse greffer un nouveau foie en hommage au grand Steve???

Moi si j'utilise des ordinateurs Apple c'est parce que la conception de ces machines et de leurs OS est telle que la machine se plie au comportement de l'utilisateur et que ce n'est pas, comme sur Windows, l'utilisateur qui doit se conformer à l'"esprit" de la machine!

Donc mes Apple II puis Macs doivent se faire au "r e m y Spirit", et pas l'inverse!

Désolé


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Juin 2009)

S'il est tombé avec étui on ne peut pas comparer avec mon cas puisque je n'utilise aucune protection (je parle de l'iphone  ).

L'Apple spirit c'est quand tu es reconnaissant envers une marque qui a changé ta vie grâce à la perfection des produits qu'elle te vend et au gain de temps qu'elle te procure. Ceux qui ont toujours utilisé mac ne se rendent en fait pas compte de cela. L'Apple spirit c'est être reconnaissant de ne plus passer ses nuits à réinstaller windows de m. et tous les divers petits programmes parasites, tous les drivers, toutes les m. qui se rattachent à windows de m. 

Dès lors que tu ressens cela et que tu fais du mal à l'un de ces produits, c'est un vrai conflit dans ton for intérieur que tu dois alors affronter, c'est une grande épreuve. 

PS : si steve est malade je me fais transplanter direct.


----------



## Php21 (27 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 , tu flip pour pas grd chose.
Si ton iPhone continu à fonctionner, pourquoi poser cette question ?
Il fonctionne ???
Si oui ,aucun problème.
Si l'écran s'est éclaté en 1000 morceaux , j'espère que tu l'avait assuré.
Dz diffèrent posts j'ai expliqué mes dernieres chutes et il fonctionne tjrs parfaitement bien.

Quel est le degré de résistance de ces machines ?
Oh !!! , au moins 20 tonnes au cm2, donc selon la surface de ton iPhone, fait le calcul. Lol !!!!


----------



## gagletor (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Le mien est tombé d'environ 1m50, à plat sur le dos, il avait une bonne protection.

L'écran LDC s'était légèrement fendu, et au fur à mesure les cristaux se sont cassé jusqu'à ce que l'on ne puisse plus rien voir sur l'écran.

Il est solide, mais tout dépend de la façon dont il va tomber...


----------



## Velocity (27 Juin 2009)

Les écoute pas !!! il va pas arrêter de déconnais ! mais bon je suis sympa je veux bien te le racheter pas trop cher à cause de la chute  :rateau:


----------



## drs (27 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part, mon iphone est tombé deux fois: une fois sur le parquet, et une autre sur la moquette.

Dès l'achat, il était solidement enfermé dans sa coque protectrice, donc pas de souci esthétique. Et heureusement, l'écran n'a rien pris. Pas de souci de fonctionnement.

Pour donner mon avis sur l'autre partie de ce post, c'est vrai que ca fait mal de faire tomber un produit "pommé", mais ce n'est qu'un téléphone après tout...

Alex


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2009)

Et depuis Newton on sait que les pommes finissent toujours par tomber! 
C'est intrinsèque à l'Apple Spirit en somme!


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Juin 2009)

oui il fonctionne mais il pourrait subir des effets post-traumatiques que j'appréhende !!

En fait quand il est tombé j'ai essayé de vite mettre mon pied dessous mais j'ai pas eu le temps, ce qui fait qu'il a heurté la pointe de mon pied et qu'il a violemment glissé sur le parquet, heureusement sur le dos. 

Non Monsieur, ce n'est pas "qu'un téléphone", il représente bien plus que cela, et d'ailleurs téléphoner c'est une fonction accessoire sur l'iphone ! Et ce n'est pas un "objet" mais une oeuvre d'art. 

bref, je demeure encore très inquiet de la chute qu'il a subie, le pauvre n'avait aucune protection


----------



## ikeke (28 Juin 2009)

"L'Apple spirit c'est quand tu es reconnaissant envers une marque qui a changé ta vie grâce à la perfection des produits qu'elle te vend et au gain de temps qu'elle te procure. Ceux qui ont toujours utilisé mac ne se rendent en fait pas compte de cela. L'Apple spirit c'est être reconnaissant de ne plus passer ses nuits à réinstaller windows de m. et tous les divers petits programmes parasites, tous les drivers, toutes les m. qui se rattachent à windows de m. ."

[/mode taquin on]
C'est plus de l'amour c'est du fanatisme 
Et pourtant, je suis un switcher récent et heureux 
[/mode taquin off]

Mon iphone a fait une galipette et a fait connaissance avec le sol sans protection il y a un peu moins d'un an et cela n'a eu aucune incidence. Donc comme dit ci-dessus, tant que l'écran ne casse pas, tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes, tu peux être rassuré.


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> S'il est tombé avec étui on ne peut pas comparer avec mon cas puisque je n'utilise aucune protection (je parle de l'iphone  ).
> 
> L'Apple spirit c'est quand tu es reconnaissant envers une marque qui a changé ta vie grâce à la perfection des produits qu'elle te vend et au gain de temps qu'elle te procure. Ceux qui ont toujours utilisé mac ne se rendent en fait pas compte de cela. L'Apple spirit c'est être reconnaissant de ne plus passer ses nuits à réinstaller windows de m. et tous les divers petits programmes parasites, tous les drivers, toutes les m. qui se rattachent à windows de m.
> 
> ...



Allez faut rentrer au centre maintenant.
Ta camisole et ta chambre capitonnée t'attendent.


----------



## KaMouChe (28 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> [...] Quelles sont les conséquences ? Quel est le degré de résistance de ces machines ?




Tadam ! Chute de 70cm sur la terasse, côté écran.










Reprenez votre souffle, Wallace


----------



## yan73 (28 Juin 2009)

@ kamouche

Marche encore ton iphone ou c'est juste la vitre ?

@+


----------



## KaMouChe (29 Juin 2009)

@ Yan73 :

Les deux !

Il marche encore parfaitement, c'est juste la vitre qui s'est fêlée.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

KaMouChe a dit:


> @ Yan73 :
> 
> Les deux !
> 
> Il marche encore parfaitement, c'est juste la vitre qui s'est fêlée.


Concernant Wallace27, c'est pas la vitre qui est fêlée


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

Ne me montrez pas des photos de pareils carnages svp. D'ailleurs cette nuit j'ai cauchemardé que je l'avais fait tomber encore une fois et que cette fois-ci la vitre c'était fondue. L'écran tactile ne répondait alors plus. J'envisage la résolution d'utiliser l'étui de protection en cuir que j'avais acheté. Il sera plus gros mais au moins je pourrai limiter les dégâts en cas de nouvelle chute. 

Oui je dois consentir à dire que le terme de fanatique n'est pas totalement inopportun.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Concernant Wallace27, c'est pas la vitre qui est fêlée


Dans le monde il y a les passionnés et ceux qui ne le sont pas. Il y en a même qui ont si peu de classe qu'ils utilisent windaube.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Je pense que tu devrais sérieusement penser à revendre ton iPhone et à t'acheter un autre téléphone! Cet appareil va complètement te pourrir la vie! (et si tu ne peux pas utiliser ton iphone sans l'enfermer dans une coque blindée, avec l'esthétique douteuse de ces emballages .... franchement je n'en vois pas l'intérêt)


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ne me montrez pas des photos de pareils carnages svp. D'ailleurs cette nuit j'ai cauchemardé que je l'avais fait tomber encore une fois et que cette fois-ci la vitre c'était fondue. L'écran tactile ne répondait alors plus. J'envisage la résolution d'utiliser l'étui de protection en cuir que j'avais acheté. Il sera plus gros mais au moins je pourrai limiter les dégâts en cas de nouvelle chute.
> 
> Oui je dois consentir à dire que le terme de fanatique n'est pas totalement inopportun.
> 
> ...



Ne confond pas tout. Toi t'es juste con, et complètement neuneu du macintosh, un vrai pur et dur fanatique, au sens péjoratif du terme. Être passionné, ça n'est pas ça.

Si tu n'es pas un troll, tu relèves sérieusement de la psychiatrie, et il faut te faire aider au plus vite.

Je le dis sans méchanceté aucune.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

l'intérêt c'est que si mon iphone devait devenir inutilisable suite à une chute, je devrais attendre deux ans (car je suis engagé chez mon opérateur mobile) avant d'en acheter un nouveau. A moins d'acheter un iphone sans engagement et le payer 1000 dollars ou que sais-je combien il coûte neuf et sans engagement. Y a de quoi y réfléchir... car il est certain que je ne pourrai pas vivre 2 ans sans iphone, ça c'est une évidence.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ....mais il m'arrive de booter sous windows avec mon MacPro.



Mon cher Bassman, il serait temps que tu utilises les termes propres quand tu parles de technique.
Concernant Windows le terme adéquat n'est pas "booter" mais "brouter"! terme pastoral qui évoque tout à la fois la lenteur du démarrage de ce bel OS et le côté "panurge" de ses utilisateurs! 

(Pour Walace.... CA c'est mon côté fanatique, à moi! )


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ne confond pas tout. Toi t'es juste con, et complètement neuneu du macintosh, un vrai pur et dur fanatique, au sens péjoratif du terme. Être passionné, ça n'est pas ça.
> 
> Si tu n'es pas un troll, tu relèves sérieusement de la psychiatrie, et il faut te faire aider au plus vite.
> 
> Je le dis sans méchanceté aucune.


Je suis con ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> l'intérêt c'est que si mon iphone devait devenir inutilisable suite à une chute, je devrais attendre deux ans (car je suis engagé chez mon opérateur mobile) avant d'en acheter un nouveau. A moins d'acheter un iphone sans engagement et le payer 1000 dollars ou que sais-je combien il coûte neuf et sans engagement. Y a de quoi y réfléchir... car il est certain que je ne pourrai pas vivre 2 ans sans iphone, ça c'est une évidence.



et 2 ans sans dormir, à faire des cauchemards peuplés de vitres "fondues", tu crois que tu va résister???   :modo:


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mon cher Bassman, il serait temps que tu utilises les termes propres quand tu parles de technique.
> Concernant Windows le terme adéquat n'est pas "booter" mais "brouter"! terme pastoral qui évoque tout à la fois la lenteur du démarrage de ce bel OS et le côté "panurge" de ses utilisateurs!
> 
> (Pour Walace.... CA c'est mon côté fanatique, à moi! )


merci remy total d'accord avec toi


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Je suis con ?



Un jour pas comme les autres, on a tout à coup LA révélation...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2009)

Option 1 : le goudron et les plumes...

Option 2 : le supplice de l'iPod iPhone


----------



## rizoto (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> S'il est tombé avec étui on ne peut pas comparer avec mon cas puisque je n'utilise aucune protection (je parle de l'iphone  ).
> 
> L'Apple spirit c'est quand tu es reconnaissant envers une marque qui a changé ta vie grâce à la perfection des produits qu'elle te vend



Tu devrais consulter...

EDIT :


Wallace27 a dit:


> car il est certain que je ne pourrai pas vivre 2 ans sans iphone, ça c'est une évidence.



... d'urgence !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Option 1 : le goudron et les plumes...
> 
> Option 2 : le supplice de l'iPod iPhone



Je propose de le conserver dans le formol, pour la science


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> ... car il est certain que je ne pourrai pas vivre 2 ans sans iphone, ça c'est une évidence.



Comme je te comprends... C'est ainsi que tous les membres de ma famille sont morts.

Mon père à fait une crise cardiaque en même temps que son LC II. Foudroyé par l'attaque, il est tombé sur son iBook Palourde de Maman. Sur la table se trouvait également un iPod de prermière génération, qui est allé se ficher directement dans le crâne de ma soeur. Maman a avalé trois iPod nano pour en finir.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Heureusement qu'à l'époque tu étais sur Nokia et Dell sous Windows 2000 Jugnin


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

je me sens hyper mal, je viens de buter mon patron. J'avais rendez-vous avec lui ce matin. Heureusement la balle ne l'a touché que sur la tempe droite et pas sur le reste du visage. Il semble avoir juste une petite rayure, c'est un peu rouge. Pas comme d'habitude. Je panique grave.

Est-ce qu'il vous est déjà arrivé de buter votre patron ? Quelles sont les conséquences ? Quel est le degré de résistance de ces machins ?

merci répondez moi vite svp


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Mince... WebO vient d'être frappé d'une grave crise de Patron Spirit! :modo:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je me sens hyper mal, je viens de buter mon patron. J'avais rendez-vous avec lui ce matin. Heureusement la balle ne l'a touché que sur la tempe droite et pas sur le reste du visage. Il semble avoir juste une petite rayure, c'est un peu rouge. Pas comme d'habitude. Je panique grave.
> 
> ...



Pas d'inquiétude. Il te suffit de passer un coup téléphone à la polish, et la rayure devrait disparaître.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Je suis con ?


Ça y est !! Tu es sur la bonne voie ! Maintenant, tu réponds à ta question tout seul, et par l'affirmative, et tu  retournes sur mac4ever&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétude. Il te suffit de passer un coup téléphone à la polish, et la rayure devrait disparaître.



Merci. C'est fait. Ils m'ont dit de venir avec eux, que c'était plus simple pour le réparer.


----------



## yan73 (29 Juin 2009)

Merci Merci WALLACE27,


au moins l'ouverture de ce fil me fait bien marrer au regard des différentes réactions....






@+


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

Ca vole haut...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ca vole haut...



Non, ça tombe parterre.


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

Toujours est-il que Wallace étonne, par son humour à dix sous. C'est pas Pascal 77 qui me contredira.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Toujours est-il que Wallace étonne, par son humour à dix sous. C'est pas Pascal 77 qui me contredira.



Magnifique


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> l'intérêt c'est que si mon iphone devait devenir inutilisable suite à une chute, je devrais attendre deux ans



Franchement, prends une assurance. C'est le mieux a faire.

Je comprends que cela puisse te paniquer, mais à ce point la tu en devient la risée du forum. Ce n'est qu'un objet et si tu le casses, l'assurance t'en donnera un autre et grâce a la sauvegarde tu retrouvera toutes tes données, donc, ne paniquent pas, cela ne sert a rien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Ouaip. Mais dire que l'intéressé ne comprend certainement pas&#8230; quel gâchis


----------



## silvio (29 Juin 2009)

Attends, il est déjà arrivé à se poser la bonne question ... un petit pas pour lui, un grand pas pour la communauté Mac


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

En fait vous me faites penser à des hyènes, vous vous y mettez à plusieurs pour m'enfoncer et vous riez de votre ironie de binoclards. Que de lâcheté.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> En fait vous me faites penser à des hyènes, vous vous y mettez à plusieurs pour m'enfoncer et vous riez de votre ironie de binoclards. Que de lâcheté.



Voilà, c'est pour ça que moi, je ne rajouterai rien...


Mmmmmppppfff...  Mouhahahahahahahahahaha.... 


    :love:


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> En fait vous me faites penser à des hyènes, vous vous y mettez à plusieurs pour m'enfoncer et vous riez de votre ironie de binoclards. Que de lâcheté.



Ouais. On est qu'une bande de Wallace à seins.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. On est qu'une bande de Wallace à seins.


C'est bien ce que je disais, ça vole haut...


----------



## rizoto (29 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. On est qu'une bande de Wallace à seins.



Il va finir par crier a l'assassin !


----------



## je hais les ordis (29 Juin 2009)

quelle idée de donner un Iphone a william wallace aussi ??

vive les blagues nazes ,ca met la bonne ambiance


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. On est qu'une bande de Wallace à seins.



P77, sors de ce corps


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> En fait vous me faites penser à des hyènes, vous vous y mettez à plusieurs pour m'enfoncer et vous riez de votre ironie de binoclards. Que de lâcheté.



T'enfoncer ? Que nenni !!
Tu le fais assez bien tout seul. Nous on est là juste pour rigoler un bon coup.

Vu comment il fait chaud, j'vais me prendre une wallace à l'italienne vanille/fraise en dessert tiens.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Y'a pas... mais ce Bar MacG c'est vraiment top!

C'est pas dans les forums techniques qu'on trouverait un fil de discussion aussi rafraichissant! Y'a toujours un modo qui vient faire le ménage dès qu'on est hors sujet!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JVZQOAhEWIM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]JVZQOAhEWIM[/YOUTUBE]​



Ptain il doit vraiment être dans la mouise T. Lhermitte pour accepter de tourner dans ce genre de production...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Courage Wallace, le SAV macgénération répondra ce soir à toutes tes interrogations 

Si tu ne comprends pas mon post pour l'instant, dès ce soir tu y verras beaucoup plus clair


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Bon alors ? C'est confirmé ? C'est bien le double pseudo de l'eleveur de mérous ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon alors ? C'est confirmé ? C'est bien le double pseudo de l'eleveur de mérous ?



ça a un coté "thon sur thon" ça non ?


----------



## korben2005 (29 Juin 2009)

Merci a tous, je viens de me fendre la poire a lire ces 4 pages 
Et a bientôoooooooooôt !


----------



## angeversace (29 Juin 2009)

slt moi jai un super probleme avec mes apllications ipode;photo;appareil photo; et winterboard de mon iphone je sais pas quand j'ouvre ses differentes application lune page blanche se presente et disparait dans les secondes qui suivent aidez moi svp

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

slt ta pas a te fair du souci moi parcontre jai un blem avec mes application ipod photo et appareil photo et le winterboard kan jouvre sa se ferm et je comprend pas aidez moi


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

slt ta pas a te faire de soussi mais moi g un problème avec la batterie de mon iphonne aider moi svp..


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2009)

angeversace a dit:


> je comprend pas


Moi non plus.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Le SAV macgé ne peut pas vous répondre à tous en même temps.

Mon jeune ami Wallace, voici donc la réponse promise par le SAV :

[YOUTUBE]peNXknihCBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Tiens, de l'ambiance.


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juin 2009)

Ah oui tiens, ça n'est pas ordinaire dans cette partie du forum. 

Merci cher Wallace, j'ai bien ri. Maintenant que je sais que le SAV s'occupe de ton cas, je peux reprendre une activité normale...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mon jeune ami Wallace, voici donc la réponse promise par le SAV :



Quels nazes au SAV Macg  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Faut bien s'adapter au lectorat... Et l'autre sourd avec ses applis il est pas beau peut-être ? C'est un vrai nid aussi ici... :affraid:


----------



## silvio (30 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai ... qui se serait douté que pouvait fleurir d'aussi beaux mérous au détour des forums techniques ? 
Merci aux modos de nous permettre d'en profiter


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

angeversace a dit:


> kan jouvre sa se ferm


 
Bin ferm sava petaitre souvrir.

Pi di a té paran que donné un iPhone a un gos ké en CE1 cé navran !


----------



## KaMouChe (30 Juin 2009)

@ PonkHead :

Merci, merci, merci ! Tu m'as offert une jolie tranche de rigolade en cette matinée de boulot !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

C'est ici le nouveau sujet foireux?


----------



## Fìx (30 Juin 2009)

C'est moi où y'a un max de gens ici qui postent des messages juste pour être abonné au sujet? 


Perso j'trouve ça scandaleux...  _(hummmm...   )_


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

Pas besoin de poster dans un sujet pour s'y abonner 

Et pis on est là pour aider Wallace nous.  
D'ailleurs, on l'a pas revu&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

D'après ses dires du début, je pense qu'il est parti se faire greffer un nouveau foie...
A moins qu'il ne soit en pélerinage d'action de grâce pour remercier le Dieu des pommes du retour de Steve Jobs


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ici le nouveau sujet foireux?



Sinon, t'as fini ta prod qu'on se fasse une bouffe ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> D'après ses dires du début, je pense qu'il est parti se faire greffer un nouveau foie...
> A moins qu'il ne soit en pélerinage d'action de grâce pour remercier le Dieu des pommes du retour de Steve Jobs



Dans tous les cas ça parle de foi. Y'a que l'orthographe qui change*



* Sauf si c'est mackie qui écrit, bien entendu


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sinon, t'as fini ta prod qu'on se fasse une bouffe ?



Ca avance
Encore 3 numéros.
Ca devrait être plus calme la semaine prochaine.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sauf si c'est mackie qui écrit, bien entendu


Vous êtes dur avec lui.... mackie est à AngeVersace (entre beaucoup d'autres) ce que Zola est à un tag de chiotte public!
:love:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. On est qu'une bande de Wallace à seins.



[Blague de parisien inside] depuis la chute de son iphone, il pleure comme une fontaine .... Wallace  [/Blague de parisien inside]

edit : même les pubs de ce sujet sont contre lui :


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> [Blague de parisien inside] depuis la chute de son iphone, il pleure comme une fontaine .... Wallace  [/Blague de parisien inside]




Zola je  vous disais!!!  in "Le ventre de Paris"


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> "Le ventre de Paris"



avant qu'il ne soit régurgité?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Bon, ce serai bien de pas trop dévier. 
Wallace a besoin de vous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

Que fait Gromit?


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu est modérateur ? Et il modère ? Nom de Dieu.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bon, ce serai bien de pas trop dévier.
> Wallace a besoin de vous.



Sont vraiment (...) cool les modo d'ici&#8230;

(...)celui du forum jeux,(...)lui il est pas sympa et pas drôle.


PS : 


PS2 : héhé. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

pourquoi, on est où ici? C'est pas le bar?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Khyu est modérateur ? Et il modère ? Nom de Dieu.



T'as vu ?! Je modère bien.


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sont vraiment 'achement cool les modo d'ici
> 
> .celui du forum jeux,(...) lui il est pas sympa et pas drôle.



Wallace qui awive, quand on titille l'orgueil du modo...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> T'as vu ?! Je modère bien.



Allez, bannis moi de ce sujet et t'auras gagné ta journée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez, bannis moi de ce sujet et t'auras gagné ta journée



Je sais pas comment on fait. :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Je sais pas comment on fait. :rose:




*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Je sais pas comment on fait. :rose:



C'te quiche !!!


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Je sais pas comment on fait. :rose:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

Ca modere ridicule


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2009)

LOL Ya dé foi jme demande bi1 si cé nouvL teknologie sa tape pas 1 peu sur le cervo dé utilisateurs MDR srtt dé + jeune (dc lé + fragile sandout) LOL


@ Bass: 


Et pitin quest-ce que jadore lolify


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2009)

Ben je comprends mieux pourquoi il se passe rien sur macgé..

T'as du le payer cher ce wallace, khyu !!


----------



## silvio (30 Juin 2009)

Déconne pas Khyu : bannis-les tous de ce fil,  sinon tu pourras plus te faire respecter 
Enfin sauf Mado et moi parce qu'on t'apprécie beaucoup
Pis qu'on veut aider Wallace, nous 
Hein Mado :love: ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Ben je comprends mieux pourquoi il se passe rien sur macgé..
> 
> T'as du le payer cher ce wallace, khyu !!



Très cher. 
Toutes ma collec de teeshirt MacG.
*Plus* un assortiment de chaussettes non lavées© ayant appartenues à la mok durant la première guerre mondiale. 

Bah tu sais quoi ?! Hein ?!
Dis ?!


Je suis extrêmement déçu. 




silvio a dit:


> Déconne pas Khyu : bannis-les tous de ce fil,  sinon tu pourras plus te faire respecter
> Enfin sauf Mado et moi parce qu'on t'apprécie beaucoup
> Pis qu'on veut aider Wallace, nous
> Hein Mado :love: ?



Tu serai pas le modo du fofo CI qui supprimait des messages particulièrement bons, écrit par quelqu'un de talentueux, beau et intelligent ?
(comme moi)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Grâce à ce fil, le sieur sonnyboy va désormais pouvoir s'en taper l'iPhone sur le poulailler sans craindre d'endommager le précieux engin puisque nous le savons résistant (le iPhone, pas sonny. Enfin si, sonny aussi, mais bref...).

Ainsi, il pourra épargner un peu son kiki dont l'état lamentable, tout cassé, plié et bardé d'écardes et de fientes de poules était la seule explication valable à son caractère quelque peu abrupt.

Merci Wallace.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu serai pas le modo du fofo CI qui supprimaient des messages particulièrement bons, écrit par quelqu'un de talentueux, beau et intelligent ?
> (comme moi)



Je peux témoigner en ta faveur s'il faut même ! 


PS : tu me banni pas moi, hein dis ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

JH 56 ans, cherche JF 80-90 ans pour jouer de l'accordéons et boire de la limonade. Plus _(de limonade)_ si affinité.



Diantre, ce message aurait été modifié à mon insu.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> PS : tu me banni pas moi, hein dis ?



Non, toi t'es mon kikounet d'amour qui fait des haricots verts tout comme il faut. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> T'as vu ?! Je modère bien.



*Mwahahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## silvio (30 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Très cher.
> Tu serai pas le modo du fofo CI qui supprimaient des messages particulièrement bons, écrit par quelqu'un de talentueux, beau et intelligent ?
> (comme moi)


Je m'insurge : 
1) personne n'a jamais écrit quelque chose de bon sur le fofo auquel tu fais référence et que je préfère ne pas citer afin de ne pas me faire pécho
2) aucun talent ne s'est jamais exprimé sur le dit fofo : j'en suis la preuve vivante
3) y a jamais eu de modos sur le fofo duquel tu causes au dessus. Tout au plus, des spammeurs fous à qui il a bien fallu trouver une occupation



Bassman a dit:


> Je peux témoigner en ta faveur s'il faut même !
> 
> 
> PS : tu me banni pas moi, hein dis ?


Mais le gros fayot, le Bassou !!!! :love:



Khyu a dit:


> Non, toi t'es mon kikounet d'amour qui fait des haricots verts tout comme il faut. :love:


Pitain, les Verts vont se reproduire :affraid:


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le SAV macgé ne peut pas vous répondre à tous en même temps.
> 
> Mon jeune ami Wallace, voici donc la réponse promise par le SAV :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]peNXknihCBA[/YOUTUBE]


On voit clairement que tu fais juste semblant de le malmener. En d'autres termes, je ne suis pas du tout rassuré. 

Mais merci d'avoir pris le temps de carrément enregistrer une vidéo rien que pour moi


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> On voit clairement que tu fais juste semblant de le malmener.



Sans dec' ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> On voit clairement que tu fais juste semblant de le malmener. En d'autres termes, je ne suis pas du tout rassuré.
> 
> Mais merci d'avoir pris le temps de carrément enregistrer une vidéo rien que pour moi


 
Ouais, OK.
Ce fil, c'est la fake du slip !


----------



## Fìx (1 Juillet 2009)

Ouais c'est vrai ça... Un Gromit(o) Bassman! Bouuhh!! 

_(faut bien s'lancer hein?! :rose: )_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> On voit clairement que tu fais juste semblant de le malmener. En d'autres termes, je ne suis pas du tout rassuré.
> 
> Mais merci d'avoir pris le temps de carrément enregistrer une vidéo rien que pour moi


Mon Dieu !!!! :affraid:

Jamais vu un béret pareil&#8230;

Cette fois c'est sûr : la race humaine a muté.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Cette fois c'est sûr : la race humaine a muté.


 
Tu veux dire que Wallace est une sorte de X-men ?
Wouahou !


Remarque, ça se tient, benjamin ressemble vachement au professeur Xavier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu veux dire que Wallace est une sorte de X-men ?
> Wouahou !
> .



A ce niveau là, on est pas loin du Z déjà...


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

Si vous continuez, bientôt j'aurai plus de respect pour les concepteurs de windows que pour vous


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Purée !!!   

Je vais me pendre, la menace est trop pesante&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

'tain la trouille que j'ai...


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

Regardez le avec son briquet hahahahha mdr moi ça ça me fait marrer haha


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi ha ha ha.

LOL


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

faut l'achever pour l'empêcher de souffrir.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2009)

Clair que ça fout les boules! En plus, en vrai, il en a deux de briquets!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Quel con mais quel con !
C'est pas un briquet, c'est la flamme d'allumage pour les kamehameha&#8230;

Il est fini au formol, lui ou bien ?


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2009)

Et puis il était pour moi ce portrait !!


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Quel con mais quel con !
> C'est pas un briquet, c'est la flamme d'allumage pour les kamehameha&#8230;
> 
> Il est fini au formol, lui ou bien ?


Ah.. on m'insulte. Peut-être est-ce un signe de faiblesse ? Qui sait...

Perso, si j'avais une photo comme ça sur mon profil je ferais plutôt profil bas  haha il veut se la jouer beau gosse avec ses apparats. C'est qu'il est coquet le Monsieur ! hahaha mdr


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2009)

Enorme!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Estomak est revenu?:sleep:

Edit: ah non, c'est même pas au niveau...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ah.. on m'insulte. Peut-être est-ce un signe de faiblesse ? Qui sait...
> 
> Perso, si j'avais une photo comme ça sur mon profil je ferais plutôt profil bas  haha il veut se la jouer beau gosse avec ses apparats. C'est qu'il est coquet le Monsieur ! hahaha mdr



Ca doit venir de son apple spirit qui est un peu faiblard en ce moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca doit venir de son apple spirit qui est un peu faiblard en ce moment



ça commence à ressembler à du trognon spirit, là...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

Rassurez-moi, ce n'est pas possible d'être aussi stupide ? Wallace27 est le double-pseudo d'un plaisantin ? C'est un fake ?  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, OK.
> Ce fil, c'est la fake du slip !


 


gKatarn a dit:


> C'est un fake ?


 
Fake the system !


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

J'ai pas fais la Fake, j'ai préféré aller à l'université.


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rassurez-moi, ce n'est pas possible d'être aussi stupide ? Wallace27 est le double-pseudo d'un plaisantin ? C'est un fake ?  :affraid:


Tu m'insultes gratuitement sans dire pourquoi je suis stupide. C'est assez vile et je pense que seul un crétin agit de la sorte.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2009)

Bon, je sens que ça va finir au bar toute cette discussion


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Et l'Armageddon des doubles pseudos, c'est la benne à fake ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Tu m'insultes gratuitement sans dire pourquoi je suis stupide. C'est assez vile et je pense que seul un crétin agit de la sorte.



Mais je ne t'insulte pas : j'énonce un fait qui me semble avéré au vu de tes posts. Libre à toi de penser que je suis un crétin, le Trooper n'en a que faire.



---
Ponk, c'est une des pires... même P77 n'aurait pas osé


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et l'Armageddon des doubles pseudos, c'est la benne à fake ?



Et c'est bien connu, avec la benne a fake, tu mattes démon.


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais je ne t'insulte pas : j'énonce un fait qui me semble avéré au vu de tes posts. Libre à toi de penser que je suis un crétin, le Trooper n'en a que faire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Au vu de tes posts" c'est très vague. Tu ne dis pas en quoi je suis stupide, tu ne fais qu'agir comme un balourd.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

Bon, do not feed the troll... 

Et hop, un autre sur l'_ignore list_


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2009)

C'est dit et c'est fait, on se retrouve donc au Bar pour la suite. Vu le haut niveau des échanges, c'est la meilleure place.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, un modo a fait tomber ce sujet dans le bar de toute la hauteur d'un sous-forum.
Heureusement, il est tombé sur un posteur avec une armure, mais certains ont l'air quand même bien fêlés.
J'ai très peur.
Faites-moi un câlin et des bisous pour me dire que le monde est toujours beau.


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et c'est bien connu, avec la benne a fake, tu mattes démon.



en plus c'est les soldes, donc on brade pitt(bul) :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bonjour, un modo a fait tomber ce sujet dans le bar de toute la hauteur d'un sous-forum.
> Heureusement, il est tombé sur un posteur avec une armure, mais certains ont l'air quand même bien fêlés.
> J'ai très peur.
> Faites-moi un câlin et des bisous pour me dire que le monde est toujours beau.


Ah ça, le consensuel, tu sais faire toi&#8230;


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> consensuel



quel coquin ce wallace :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ça, le consensuel, tu sais faire toi




le con
sensuel?


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> quel coquin ce wallace :love:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> le con
> sensuel?



c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ça, le consensuel, tu sais faire toi


 
Sincèrement si les mots grossiers étaient autorisés sur ce forum, j'en ferais largement usage à votre égard. Votre ironie à deux sous m'est indigeste. 

De toute évidence vous n'avez pas le MacG spirit et jamais vous ne pourrez ressentir ce que cela fait que de faire tomber dans le bar l'un des sujets les plus précieux de votre existence.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas prendre un AppleCare pour mon iPOD Touch moi.... parce que si je devais par mégarde l'échapper et le laisser tomber, je me demande si je ne préfèrerais pas ne pas avoir à traiter avec le SAV MacG. 

Qu'en penses-tu Wallace, toi qui semble maintenant un habitué de ce service?


----------



## silvio (1 Juillet 2009)

Murde ! pour une fois que je postais dans un forum technique


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Murde ! pour une fois que je postais dans un forum technique



Ah oué, moche ça   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

Bonjour,
Je viens de tomber sur ce topic (qu'est ce qu'il peut y avoir comme choses qui tombent en ce moment&#8230 et moi aussi, lors de la réalisation d'un petit clip humoristique, j'ai, sans le vouloir, fait tomber mon iphone.

Depuis il ne marche plus très bien&#8230; :mouais:

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Je vois que Wallace27 semble au fait de toute cette technologie notamment.

D'avance merci


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!



Ouais, on est blessé dans notre petit coeur, et notre peine est grande.
D'ailleurs, on ose plus sortir maintenant, de peur que les gens nous jette des petits cailloux dessus.

Jugnin, par exemple, vient d'être hospitalisé, ils lui ont jeté des parpaings


----------



## jugnin (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!



Des noms, je veux des noms. Parce que c'est pas forcément évident, là.



Bassman a dit:


> Ouais, on est blessé dans notre petit coeur, et notre peine est grande.
> D'ailleurs, on ose plus sortir maintenant, de peur que les gens nous jette des petits cailloux dessus.
> 
> Jugnin, par exemple, vient d'être hospitalisé, ils lui ont jeté des parpaings&#8230;



Et ben je suis sorti. Et j'ai la _hyaine_ !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!


 
Ouais.
T'as vu comment qu'y fuient, tous ?
T'as vu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!



C'est sûr qu'en poussant des cris comme ça, tu dois en démolir quelques uns.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Y'a pas à dire, les romains savaient s'amuser!

Les jeux du Cirque avec un seul gladiateur, armé de son seul iPhone cabossé, au milieu de bêtes plus féroces les unes que les autres,  CA c'est du spectacle!

(Nettement plus rigolo qu'un Tournoi de chevaliers...)


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juillet 2009)

Regardez, un autre beau gosse hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## jugnin (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> T'as vu comment qu'y fuient, tous ?



Ah ouais. Alors c'est Wallace qui a mis une roustée à ma chasse d'eau, aussi... Nom de Dieu.



Wallace27 a dit:


> Regardez, un autre beau gosse hahahahahahhahaha



Encore, c'était avant la chirurgie, là. Maintenant, je suis noir.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais. Alors c'est Wallace qui a mis une roustée à ma chasse d'eau, aussi... Nom de Dieu.


 
En fait, je pensais surtout à gKat...
C'est de notoriété publique qu'il fuit, lui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais. Alors c'est Wallace qui a mis une roustée à ma chasse d'eau, aussi... Nom de Dieu.



_Comment k'y t'as mis ta race le Wallace en sortant ta tof.
Limite tu sors plus de chez toi_







Voila voila voila


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Regardez, un autre beau gosse hahahahahahhahaha


 
Toi, t'es le Wolverine des B-men !


----------



## silvio (1 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> _Comment k'y t'as mis ta race le Wallace en sortant ta tof.
> Limite tu sors plus de chez toi_
> 
> 
> ...



ça pour une veste, c'est une sacrée veste ... Limite redingote même ...


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Je constate avec peine que le modérateur poilu tombe dans la facilité, préférant envoyer au bar des sujets techniques qui deviennent incontrôlables plutôt que de prendre le temps de bannir la bande d'abrutis© qui ne respectent pas le spirit de la pomme, pire : celui de macG.

Nous avons déjà, a de nombreuses reprises, constaté de plus que cet individu profitait de ses gardes au S.A.V pour laisser libre cours à ses instincts les plus bas, n'hésitant pas à contacter par téléphone les membres féminins pour leur tenir des propos salaces afin de se faire mousser auprès d'un autre modérateur, Macinside, dit "_grosse barbe_".

Les dispositions adéquates vont êtres prises envers ces deux lascars.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Regardez, un autre beau gosse hahahahahahhahaha



Tiens, j'y pense. Mais toi qui est aussi prompt à te moquer des gens et à les casser velu.

Autrement que caché derrière "l'anonymat" que t'offre ton pseudo, tu nous la montre ta frimousse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Je constate avec peine que le modérateur poilu tombe dans la facilité, préférant envoyer au bar des sujets techniques qui deviennent incontrôlables plutôt que de prendre le temps de bannir la bande d'abrutis© qui ne respectent pas le spirit de la pomme, pire : celui de macG.
> 
> Nous avons déjà, à de nombreuses reprises, constaté de plus que cet individu profitait de ses gardes au S.A.V pour laisser libre cours à ses instincts les plus bas, n'hésitant pas à contacter par téléphone les membres féminins pour leur tenir des propos salaces afin de se faire mousser auprès d'un autre modérateur, Macinside, dit "_grosse barbe_".
> 
> Les dispositions adéquates vont êtres prises envers ces deux lascars.



Hey oh le Rose  J'suis pas modo du forum iPhone moi, t'as qu'à t'en prendre aux incompétents qui "modèrent"  la bas


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Hey oh le Rose  J'suis pas modo du forum iPhone moi, t'as qu'à t'en prendre aux incompétents qui "modèrent"  la bas



Je ne peux pas : ils sont encore plus abrutis© que toi, bien que la chose paraisse difficilement concevable. La dernière fois que je suis passé dans leur salle de repos, j'ai bien cru ne jamais pouvoir en ressortir vivant. Ils bavent tous, ont des yeux qui roulent dans les orbites (_de cheval_ ©Tirhum) et forniquent entre eux à longueur de journée.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2009)

Je constate avec peine que le rose a les neurones qui flanchent, car en fait de vert, c'est le blanc qui a fait tomber le sujet au bar.












Note pour ceux qui se reconnaitront : Gwen = blanc

edit : grillé


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tiens, j'y pense. Mais toi qui est aussi prompt à te moquer des gens et à les casser velu.
> 
> Autrement que caché derrière "l'anonymat" que t'offre ton pseudo, tu nous la montre ta frimousse ?



un petit coup de Google image et on le trouve!
Voir la pièce jointe 21398


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je constate avec peine que le rose a les neurones qui flanchent, car en fait de vert, c'est le blanc qui a fait tomber le sujet au bar.



Sais-tu ce qu'il en coute de :

- traiter un violet de "rose"
- laisser sous-entendre que ses capacités intellectuelles sont altérées

?
:mouais:


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Tous aux abris! :modo:
les ban(c)s ne vont pas tarder à voler!
couchez-vous si vous ne voulez pas vous en prendre un dans la tronche (ou pire! dans l'iPhone!)


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Sais-tu ce qu'il en coute de :
> 
> - traiter un violet de "rose"
> - laisser sous-entendre que ses capacités intellectuelles sont altérées
> ...



ouais :
Le fou rire général.
Et sinon, de la part du Rose : rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Sais-tu ce qu'il en coute de :
> 
> - traiter un violet de "rose"



Ca va pas mieux tes yeux? 

_Tiens d'ailleurs, j'ai vu que j'étais pas invité chez toi.._.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Sais-tu ce qu'il en coute de :
> 
> - traiter un violet de "rose"
> - laisser sous-entendre que ses capacités intellectuelles sont altérées
> ...



j'ai précisé 'avec peine' vot' seigneurerie :rose:






:sick:


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Après une trop longue période d'absence, je pense qu'il est temps de remettre au planning ce passe temps délicat qu'est le supplice de l'iPod.
Depuis sa mise en pratique initiale, les choses ont évoluées. Avec l'arrivée du Touch et de l'iPhone, le malheureux qui en est la victime se voit, en plus du traitement habituel, secoué horizontalement avant d'être relâché.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Après une trop longue période d'absence, je pense qu'il est temps de remettre au planning ce passe temps délicat qu'est le supplice de l'iPod.
> Depuis sa mise en pratique initiale, les choses ont évoluées. Avec l'arrivée du Touch et de l'iPhone, le malheureux qui en est la victime se voit, en plus du traitement habituel, secoué horizontalement avant d'être relâché.



Sans compter qu'avec le Bluetoooth stéréo depuis la MAJ, ça ouvre des perspectives...


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> _Tiens d'ailleurs, j'ai vu que j'étais pas invité chez toi.._.



Comme je l'ai expliqué en d'autres endroits, il faut faire un M.P. de motivation bien flatteur a mon égard, qui est soumis aux autres membres du groupe. Ceux-ci décident alors si le demandeur est assez faux-cul pour intégrer avec panache.
Nous ne parlons, en effet, pas ici d'un groupe "commun", mais de la quintessence. Du groupe qui fait la différence sur un CV lors de la recherche d'emploi ou plus simplement pour pécho la morue.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Macinside, dit "_grosse barbe_".



Dit aussi *BarbeRouge*.


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dit aussi *BarbeRouge*.



Il est enfin admin ?


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Il est enfin admin ?



Non, le jour du concours il est arrivé en retard, victime d'un contrôle de police qui a duré...Tout le commissariat lui tirait la barbe pour la décoller !


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Mais c'est un festival!

Des bleus, des verts, des roses (violets??).... un véritable feu d'artifices!

On voit que nombre de fêtes nationales approchent en francophonie


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'est un festival!
> 
> Des bleus, des verts, des roses (violets??).... un véritable feu d'artifices!



Le plus spectaculaire restant bien évidemment le violacé turgescent...


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Comme je l'ai expliqué en d'autres endroits, il faut faire un M.P. de motivation bien flatteur a mon égard, qui est soumis aux autres membres du groupe. Ceux-ci décident alors si le demandeur est assez faux-cul pour intégrer avec panache.



Il va sans dire que si tu es brune ou blonde, tu peux intégrer directement le groupe afin d'y recevoir la parole sainte.


----------



## silvio (1 Juillet 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Le plus spectaculaire restant bien évidemment le violacé turgescent...





Amok a dit:


> Il va sans dire que si tu es brune ou blonde, tu peux intégrer directement le groupe afin d'y recevoir la parole sainte.



Vous allez lui montrer la Sainte Verge ?

Déjà loin .... 

Moi j'aime bien les sujets techniques


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Juillet 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Le plus spectaculaire restant bien évidemment le violacé turgescent...



Il est à la retraite depuis belle lurette, l'unique violacé turgescent que nous ayons eu.
L'actuel rose est un tendre sentimental sans tison ni pal.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les sujets techniques


 
Et bien, justement, tu n'aurais pas un conseil pour aider notre ami Wallace à bien dormir cette nuit au lieu d'aligner les conneries comme le premier pillier du bar venu ?
Hein ?
Graine de banni !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> En fait, je pensais surtout à gKat...
> C'est de notoriété publique qu'il fuit, lui.



Non, Môssieu Tête de Ponk, je ne fuis pas : j'affronte bravement l'ennemi... D'ailleurs, je constate que vous abandonnez lâchement (vous fuyez ?  ) le tournoi dans lequel j'ai toujours eu une attitude _offensive_.

'culé va  :love:


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Il va sans dire que si tu es brune ou blonde, tu peux intégrer directement le groupe afin d'y recevoir la parole sainte.




J'ai failli attendre


----------



## silvio (1 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et bien, justement, tu n'aurais pas un conseil pour aider notre ami Wallace à bien dormir cette nuit au lieu d'aligner les conneries comme le premier pillier du bar venu ?
> Hein ?
> Graine de banni !


Un conseil ? Euh ? le supplice de l'iPod ?
Cela devrait l'aider à dormir non ? ..................... après


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> merci répondez moi vite svp




vite svp













------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!


J'ai peur, mon doc, j'ai peur à l'idée d'être démoli...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Je ne peux pas : ils sont encore plus abrutis© que toi, bien que la chose paraisse difficilement concevable. La dernière fois que je suis passé dans leur salle de repos, j'ai bien cru ne jamais pouvoir en ressortir vivant. Ils bavent tous, ont des yeux qui roulent dans les orbites *(de cheval ©Tirhum)* et forniquent entre eux à longueur de journée.


Hein, quoi ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> moué... n'empêche que seul contre une horde de hyènes, il y a en a certains d'entre vous que j'ai bien démoli ! youhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhou hahahahaha !!!


Je crois bien qu'on tient là notre nioub de combat de l'été qu'on attendait plus.
Faudrait quand même lui donner des vitamines, il me parait encore un peu mou du genou.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Tu crois qu'on aurait enfin trouvé notre saint graal ?!


----------



## jugnin (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu crois qu'on aurait enfin trouvé notre saint graal ?!



Notre _sainte graille_, mon bassou, notre sainte graille. N'oublie pas que nous sommes une "horde de hyènes".


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu crois qu'on aurait enfin trouvé notre saint graal ?!


Difficilde de se prononcer pour l'instant.
Ce genre de nioub c'est un peu comme un diamant brut. Au départ ça ressemble a rien mais avec un peu de chance on peut en tirer un vrai bijou. Mais si y'a des bulles dedans c'est bon a foutre en l'air.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Et ouais

Mais comme tous les étés, vous vous apprêtez à vous faire avoir de la même façon

1/ Le débile consaguin nioubesque de compèt' apparaît, tel un poil pubien dans un velouté d'asperge.
2/ Quelqu'un le débusque, et croit tenir le passe-temps du moment.
3/ Emprunt de bonne volonté, cherchant à diffuser son bonheur autour de lui, dans un souci de partage, il en fait part à d'autres.
4/ Tout le monde arrive et avec force efforts, commence à développer le potentiel du DCN.
5/ On observe une parfaite inaction de la modération dans un premier temps
6/ Le DCN continue de se développer et apporte beaucoup de plaisir à la communauté, éprise de joie et d'envie d'en ressentir encore plus.
7/ Le modérateur se manifeste. D'abord, parce qu'il est un membre comme les autres et qu'il trépigne de ne pas pouvoir s'amuser avec le DCN qui décidément, montre un potentiel rarement égalé.
8/ Le DCN se rebiffe. Il se fâche ou insulte ou se plaint ou etc.
8 bis/ (option) Le DCN se plaint auprès de Rackham le Rouge ou auprès de Priscillia, la folle du désert
9/ La modération se rappelle tout soudain qu'elle a un rôle à tenir, fut-il incompréhensible par le membre lambda, voire par elle-même. Un rôle tout rempli d'exemplarité. Là, plusieurs options encore selon l'aguerrissement dudit représentant de la Sainte Charte :
- Après avoir dit une connerie, il disparaît
- Après avoir dit plusieurs "Nan, mais arrêtez-euuuuuh" "pfffff, z'êtes trop nuls" ou encore "si vous n'aimez pas, on vous force pas à lire, hein ?", il jette l'éponge et pense sauver la face en envoyant le fil (chez les autres crétins) au bar.
NB : le cas du modérateur du bar est encore une variante, un peu plus complexe, vu qu'il ne peut pas faire preuve d'autant d'ingérence que les autres, n'ayant pas à proprement parler d'autre bar ou envoyer la patate chaude. Malgré tout, la solution est simple la plupart du temps, il ferme en choisissant une de ses trois phrases fétiches "Bisous by XXXXX" (non, je ne dénonce pas, moi) ou encore "vous êtes vraiment trop nuls, quand est-ce que vous allez avoir un peu de maturité, bordel" ou encore "Il fut un temps que les moins de 527 ans ne peuvent pas connaître, où j'aurais fait l'effort de    , mais là, il fait trop chaud dans ce pays alors je ferme".
10/ Généralement, c'est aussi à ce moment que les pisse-froids interviennent. "Ouais, le modérateur à raison, ce bar est une jungle, vous crachez à la gueule de tout le monde, c'est vraiment naze, etc. etc. etc."
11/ Là, normalement, les membres joyeux du début, le sont moins. Ben oui, quoi. Ils voulaient juste s'amuser, gentiment. Et tout d'un coup, juste à cause d'un DCN de plus qui aura bénéficié d'une protection démagogique et pourtant toute habituelle, on va encore en venir aux mots. On va se fâcher. On va alourdir les profils d'illustres membres de milliers de caractères aussi ineptes que pitoyables, on va perdre du temps à se répondre, on va pas être content parce que quelqu'un va venir supprimer ces échanges imbéciles, bref, on va encore dire que l'ambiance est pourrie et-même-que-c'est-con-passe-que-avant-bien-on-se-marrait-bien-pourtant.

Et on ne sera pas d'accord sur tout ce qui aura causé tout ça.
D'un côté les pisse-froids qui diront que les gentils membres qui voulaient s'amuser et ben c'est de leur faute à ces gros connards, et du point de vue de ceux-ci, ça dira que c'est à cause du DCN et des cons qui l'ont laissé entrer

Alors en fait, moi, je vous le dis, il faut se rendre à l'évidence. Le DCN est chez lui. Et celui-là aussi. On l'a pas vu, c'est pas écrit dans la charte d'ailleurs, mais ça a muté  De toutes façons, on s'en branle de la charte, je sais. Mais quand même

Le DCN est chez lui.

Je suis sûr qu'il y a des gens pour trouver qu'il est lamentable que gouzigouzi ait été banni.
Il en est plus encore pour penser la même chose d'estomak, voire de rennesman.
Certains pleurent sûrement encore la disparition de L****, qui a elle entraîné le silence religieux de golf.

Réfléchissez-y. On n'est plus chez nous, on est vraiment chez eux.

Alors pour paraphraser la signature de quelqu'un qui a eu le mauvais goût d'en changer :

La connerie a triomphé, le monde est à ses pieds".







*LE NIOUBE DE COMBAT DE L'ÉTÉ EST UN PIÈGE !!!!!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juillet 2009)

n'empêche vu d'ici (les pieds dans l'eau pour quelques jours), moi, il me plaît bien...


Ptain, comment il les a ridiculisé les BlacKat et autre Jugnain...    :love:




_Bon, je compte sur vous, vous le cassez pas tout de suite hein... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour.


Voilà, je m'abonne...


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Priscillia, la folle du désert



Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit, Priscillia, le matou mité ?!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Zut, je peux bannir personne du coup.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

D'un autre côté mon petit *Khyu*, il fallait le faire qd tu en avais la possibilité dans ton forum: t'as pas dit "Z'avez vu, je modère bien" ou qq chose d'approchant ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit, Priscillia, le matou mité ?!


Oh ? Tu la connais personnellement ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'un autre côté mon petit *Khyu*, il fallait le faire qd tu en avais la possibilité dans ton forum: t'as pas dit "Z'avez vu, je modère bien" ou qq chose d'approchant ?



Ici, on modère bien en ne faisant rien. :style:
C'est pour ça que je suis le meilleur (Beru aussi d'ailleurs).


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2009)

Ah, effectivement, si tu prends exemple sur Béru


----------



## silvio (2 Juillet 2009)

Qui ça ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et ouais&#8230;
> 
> Mais comme tous les étés, vous vous apprêtez à vous faire avoir de la même façon&#8230;




Tu vas encore faire un ulcère attention !!


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ulcer


Ulcère...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Ben non. Justement. J'ai decide qu'a partir de maintenant je ne feri plus rien pour que les cons le soient moins. 
Cela dit, pour l'ulcere, je sors de mon troisieme. J'echappe une dernière fois a l'opération et la prochaine par contre, je n'y couperai pas. 
Donc pour raisons de santé, je ne viendrai plus contempler la connerie ambiante a mon retour de vacances. 

Tu vas pouvoir faire un feu de joie avec bibladoudou et nobody pour ne citer qu'eux. 



(et me payer une bière quand même)


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben non. Justement. J'ai decide qu'a partir de maintenant je ne feri plus rien pour que les cons le soient moins.
> Cela dit, pour l'ulcere, je sors de mon troisieme. J'echappe une dernière fois a l'opération et la prochaine par contre, je n'y couperai pas.
> Donc pour raisons de santé, je ne viendrai plus contempler la connerie ambiante a mon retour de vacances.
> 
> ...



Ah moi j'en ai fait qu'un, ulcère caleux qu'ils disent (parait que ça se voit plus de nos jours), mon organisme est tellement performant qu'il l'a rebouché tout seul, bref histoire d'adolescence avec médecin familiale qui te tape derrière la tête en te disant que c'est rien de se tordre de douleur pendant les cours au lycée, que t'es juste nerveux comme ta mère 

Bah ouai compte-y pour les bières, je reviens fin juillet, et puis bon on a le temps, l'important c'est que ça se fasse, ça va être bon je pense  

Ceci dit, là depuis 2 mois je traîne très peu ici et tu sais quoi, bah ça me fait pas de mal, c'est comme mes jours d'abstinence d'alcool, dommage que j'arrive jamais à dépasser 3 et que le 4e je boive tout ce que j'ai pas pu boire en 3 jours  Ouf avec macg ça fait pas pareil, ou bcp moins, je regarde un peu tout de loin et franchement... franchement... devrait-on faire autrement ? J'en doute...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Je reviens le 1er aout. 
Et la, je m'eloigne d'ici egalement. C'est effectivement vital. 

@+


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> S'il est tombé avec étui on ne peut pas comparer avec mon cas puisque je n'utilise aucune protection (je parle de l'iphone  ).
> 
> L'Apple spirit c'est quand tu es reconnaissant envers une marque qui a changé ta vie grâce à la perfection des produits qu'elle te vend et au gain de temps qu'elle te procure. Ceux qui ont toujours utilisé mac ne se rendent en fait pas compte de cela. L'Apple spirit c'est être reconnaissant de ne plus passer ses nuits à réinstaller windows de m. et tous les divers petits programmes parasites, tous les drivers, toutes les m. qui se rattachent à windows de m.
> 
> ...



:affraid::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo: t'es malade mec, c'est un objet rien d'autre

Concernant steve job, il est malade et tres malade, ton PS est vraiment con, il a certainement eu une ablation du bas de l'estomac (c'est la seul pratique connue pour le cancer du pancreas ou alors tu meures) et vient de se faire greffer un foie (donc ce qui prouverait que son cancer du pancreas etait bien avancé car ayant aussi touché le foie), je pense qu'il est comme tout les gens tres riche il peut se payer des traitements experimentaux et des grands specialistes, mais cela ne durera qu'un temps, je ne pense pas qu'il atteigne les 97 ans.


----------



## rafchek17 (3 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Sincèrement si les mots grossiers étaient autorisés sur ce forum, j'en ferais largement usage à votre égard. Votre ironie à deux sous m'est indigeste.
> 
> De toute évidence vous n'avez pas le Apple spirit et jamais vous ne pourrez ressentir ce que cela fait que de faire tomber parterre l'un des objets les plus précieux de votre existence.
> 
> Merci à Gwen d'avoir eu de l'empathie pour moi et de m'avoir offert son témoignage.



Pète un coup mon vieux:mouais:

La rédaction de ton post me fais penser à Ignatius Reilly, pour ceux qui connaissent

C'est qu'un téléphone, ca coute 100 et ca se remplace tous les 2 ans.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Juillet 2009)

Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé. J'ai mon iphone depuis mars, si je le pète en juin, je dois attendre 21 mois avant de m'en payer un autre à 100 euros ok ? T'as pigé maintenant ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Juillet 2009)

Ah ouaiiiis ! Putain, c'est ignoble !


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2009)

j'avais pas réalisé mais là, c'est vrai que c'est carrément dingue :afraid: 


un petit coup de main, j'ai ça en stock ::






c'est bien simple : il est IN-CA-SSABLE


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé. J'ai mon iphone depuis mars, si je le pète en juin, je dois attendre 21 mois avant de m'en payer un autre à 100 euros ok ? T'as pigé maintenant ?



Et alors?  Tu prends un autre mobile à 1 euro.  C'est pas le choix qui manque. Non?

Si?


----------



## jugnin (3 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et alors?  Tu prends un autre mobile à 1 euro.  C'est pas le choix qui manque. Non?
> 
> Si?



Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé.


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et alors?  Tu prends un autre mobile à 1 euro.  C'est pas le choix qui manque. Non?
> 
> Si?





...faut-il mieux prendre 100 fois un mobile à 1 euro plutôt qu'une fois 100 mobiles à un euro...ah, non, zut, c'est pas ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé.



ah ça, pour revenir raconter des connerites c'est pas le dernier mais quand il s'agit de compatir, il n'y a plus personne !


bande de hyènes !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2009)

La Horde ©, à vot' service


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé. J'ai mon iphone depuis mars, si je le pète en juin, je dois attendre 21 mois avant de m'en payer un autre à 100 euros ok ? T'as pigé maintenant ?



T'as pas encore pigé que personne n'en a strictement rien à battre et que tout le monde se paie ta fiole sur un plateau, pauv' noeud ?...


----------



## drs (3 Juillet 2009)

11 pages?? Mais vous déconnez les gar, on se croirait sur un forum de gonzesses 

alex

ps: envoyé de mon iphone


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé. J'ai mon iphone depuis mars, si je le pète en juin, je dois attendre 21 mois avant de m'en payer un autre à 100 euros ok ? T'as pigé maintenant ?



et ta attendu combien d'années pour en avoir un ?    :rateau:


----------



## Nus prod. (4 Juillet 2009)

Il est quand même beau...très beau...autant de messages et il n'a pas compris que c'était un complot international visant  simplement à se foutre de sa gueule...

En tout cas, Merci...merci à vous tous, car j'ai eu des crises de fou-rire en lisant ce post en entier, je me suis régalé....

PS : Pour le Captain Fracass et son iPhone : Achètes-toi un nokia 3310, sont solides et performants pour les manchots, et "a pas cher" sur Ebay....


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Juillet 2009)

Mouai... je ne me rends pas compte que c'est un "complot international pour se fouttre de [ma] gueule". Mouai... je me rends compte en tout cas qu'il y a des apprentis lécheurs de cul qui font des vannes ratées. Aucune classe, il arrive de nulle part et s'incline direct à lécher les bottes d'individus eux-même lâches et perfides.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Mouai... je ne me rends pas compte que c'est un "complot international pour se fouttre de [ma] gueule". Mouai... je me rends compte en tout cas qu'il y a des apprentis lécheurs de cul qui font des vannes ratées. Aucune classe, il arrive de nulle part et s'incline direct à lécher les bottes d'individus eux-même lâches et perfides.


Poil au deltoïde...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au deltoïde...



Celle-là manque de fluidité quand même.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Mouai... je ne me rends pas compte que c'est un "complot international pour se fouttre de [ma] gueule". Mouai... je me rends compte en tout cas qu'il y a des apprentis lécheurs de cul qui font des vannes ratées. Aucune classe, il arrive de nulle part et s'incline direct à lécher les bottes d'individus eux-même lâches et perfides.



On veut des noms!


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2009)

Il doit parler de Jipé et Jugnin


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

c'est toujours la faute a jipé :love:


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas encore pigé que personne n'en a strictement rien à battre et que tout le monde se paie ta fiole sur un plateau, pauv' noeud ?...


Je crois que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Lorsque quelqu'un me dit une chose que j'estime erronée, je suis en droit de lui répondre. Et tu sais, je suis également en droit de ne pas me faire insulter pour ça, ok ? Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Lorsque quelqu'un me dit une chose que j'estime erronée, je suis en droit de lui répondre. Et tu sais, je suis également en droit de ne pas me faire insulter pour ça, ok ? Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.



Mais que fait Carter ? ont est en train de le perdre !


----------



## rafchek17 (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé. J'ai mon iphone depuis mars, si je le pète en juin, je dois attendre 21 mois avant de m'en payer un autre à 100 euros ok ? T'as pigé maintenant ?



-Déja avec l'évolution pérpétuelle des produits Apple c'est stupide de prendre un engagement de 24 mois

- Ensuite pour casser son iphone je pense qu'il faut vraiment y aller, le mien a déja fait des chutes d'environ 1m50 et à part quelques mini "pets" sur la coque ça change rien. l'iphone est fait de mémoire flash, il n'y a rien de mécanique dedans.

-Au pire des cas tu le casse, et bah tu reprends ton ancien tel ou un mobile à un euro en attendant

Rien de dramatique quoi Si demain je pète mon iphone je m'en remettrai facilement. Par contre s'il arrive quelque chose à mon macbook air je deviens dingue

Enfin bref, te sens pas obligé de prendre des grands airs condescendants, on ne parle que d'un putain de téléphone !


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

rafchek17 a dit:


> Enfin bref, te sens pas obligé de prendre des grands airs condescendants, on ne parle que d'un *putain de téléphone* !



bravo


----------



## PO_ (4 Juillet 2009)

au risque de paraître un poil "hors sujet", je vais répondre à l'initiateur de ce sujet. 

J'ai fait tomber une fois mon iPhone, pourtant pourvu d'une coque de protection. Il est tombé de la hauteur de ma ceinture, sur du béton, et pile sur un coin. Grâce à la protection, qui remonte un peu sur les bords de l'iphone, ce dernier n'a eu aucune marque. Seulement le lendemain, en pleine conversation, plus de son ... Vu qu'extérieurement, il était nickel, la SAV ORange me l'a échangé sous 48 heures. Chose qui aurait été impossible s'il avait eu la vitre cassée (ce que j'ai évité grâce à la coque de protection). 

Environ un mois après, mon second iPhone a fait une autre chûte, sans que je ne m'en aperçoive, toujours sur le béton (avec la même coque de protection). Je l'ai retrouvé sur le béton de mon parking, lors de mon retour (maison privée, sinon, adieu). J'aurais aussi bien pu rouler dessus avec la voiture (là je risque de te provoquer des cauchemards atroces, désolé ...). IL fonctionne très bien. 

La morale de tout cela, c'est que même si la coque altère l'esthétique de l'engin, celle-ci est vraiment indispensable pour bien protéger. 

Je m'en suis acheté une nouvelle hier, une Griffin, revêtue de cuir granuleux noir, beaucoup plus belle que la  première, mais que j'ai quand même trouvé chère (35 &#8364.

J'aurais également du mal à me passer de l'iphone car j'en apprécie énormément l'ergonomie. 

Cela dit, sans vouloir rejoindre la * Horde* de *Hyènes* qui s'est déchaînée à tes dépents, je considère qu'il y a quand même d'autre trucs que l'on peut considérer comme "le plus précieux objet de mon existence"


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2009)

Marrant, il y a un peu de Jean-Miche dans ce Wallace27 

Entre "_énaurme naïveté_" siffle et _pseudobot_ ? Je m'interroge


----------



## Nus prod. (4 Juillet 2009)

Non mais vous avez pas encore compris que si son téléphone tombe, la vie de notre Wallace s'arrête sur le champ ? que les oiseaux, les animaux, les castors, les loutres et les Pandas vont mourir immédiatement après ce terrible incident ? 

Ce n'est qu'un téléphone, fait par une bonne marque, ok, mais aimer une marque n'empêche pas et ne DOIT pas empêcher de regarder la vérité en face : *c'est un outil, pas le saint Graal* !!!

Alors arrête de la jouer la scène 2 de l'acte 3 d'Armageddon lors que tu manipules un simple téléphone, car tu en deviens ridicule....


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Lorsque quelqu'un me dit une chose que j'estime erronée, je suis en droit de lui répondre. Et tu sais, je suis également en droit de ne pas me faire insulter pour ça, ok ? Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.



Et moi je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris l'esprit qui règne ici. Alors je vais te donner un conseil : si tu n'aimes pas te faire chambrer, l'humour au premier, deuxième, troisième voir quatrième degré, si tu penses qu'à chaque fois qu'on te balade un peu c'est inacceptable, évite le bar et ne quitte jamais, jamais, les forums techniques.
Ici tu ne trouveras que de pauvres individus qui se nourrissent de nouveaux inscrits et se délectent en les déchiquetant peu à peu, avec un sadisme inhumain. Le Patochman à qui tu réponds, par exemple, n'a aucune pitié. Il passe de longues heures à écraser les fourmis avec une pierre, assis au bord du chemin qui mène à son village de montagne. Lorsqu'il descend en ville, il aplatit avec son tracteur toute forme de vie animale se trouvant sur son chemin. C'est un être rustre qui ne s'exprime que par grognements.

Par contre, il est baraqué, ce qui lui donne une certaine emprise sur les autres malades de l'établissement médical qu'il habite. Si j'étais toi, je me méfierais.
Un jour, nous n'avons sauvé Mackie (un modérateur, futur admin) que de justesse : il était en train de lui arracher les doigts de pied comme d'autres effeuillent une marguerite, simplement parce que celui-ci avait effacé un de ses posts. Dans l'histoire, si nous avons pu sauver les pieds, les oreilles sont restées sur le bitume.

Alors a ta place, je prendrais ca a la rigolade, sans prise de tête, et tu verrais que tout se passe bien mieux.


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Dans l'histoire, si nous avons pu sauver les pieds, les oreilles sont restées sur le bitume.




C'est malheureusement ce qui arrive lorsqu'on fait tomber son Mackie par terre...

A ce propos, tu n'aurais oublié de récuperer deux, trois dents au passage? Parce que là.. 


En tout cas, je viens d'apprendre. Amok n'est ni rose ni violet ni turgescent mais DarkOrchid  :afraid:


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Lorsque quelqu'un me dit une chose que j'estime erronée, je suis en droit de lui répondre. Et tu sais, je suis également en droit de ne pas me faire insulter pour ça, ok ? Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.


Je m'abonne IM-ME-DIA-TEMENT à cette conversation, va y avoir du lourd


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.



Je trouve aussi. Tu la veux dans quel sens ta rayure ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Amok n'est ni rose ni violet ni turgescent mais DarkOrchid  :afraid:


Tu veux dire qu'il a la couille sombre? 
Comme une petite olive noire fripée d'avoir séjourné trop longtemps dans sa saumur? :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il a la couille sombre?
> Comme une petite olive noire fripée d'avoir séjourné trop longtemps dans sa saumur? :affraid:



SombreCouille, tout de suite ça en impose.  Les murs du forum en tremblent.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> SombreCouille, tout de suite ça en impose.  Les murs du forum en tremblent.



mortecouille 

ça le fait moins :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça.



Ben écoutes, biquet joli... Amok t'a dressé un portrait de moi assez fidèle, quoique un poil exagéré, je dois le concéder... 
Je m'amuse juste de voir qu'au bar, les lois de Darwin ne s'appliquent pas...
Tu n'es que le dernier rejeton d'une longue lignée totalement hermétique aux mutations... 



> T'as aucun style.



*
JE VAIS T'EN FILER AU MÈTRE DU STYLE, MOI, MICHES DE BLATTE!!!
JOUES-NOUS DAVID COPERFIELD AVEC TON SLIP, AVORTON!!!*


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

'fancoulo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 'fancoulo




*OUI, MAIS DANS L'IONF'!!!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben écoutes, biquet joli... Amok t'a dressé un portrait de moi assez fidèle, quoique un poil exagéré, je dois le concéder...



Je confirme, Patoch n'a pas de tracteur, il a un vieux tricycle à pédale (oui, une seule pédale) avec lequel il descend la colline à tombeau roulant en faisant des bruits avec la bouche... enfin, on préfère penser que c'est avec sa bouche qu'il fait ces bruits :affraid:...


 :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUI, MAIS DANS L'IONF'!!!*



*oublie pas la vaseline 

et comme ils viennent de le dire a la télé : donne la cartouche a passe partout 
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> *oublie pas la vaseline
> *



*UNE BONNE POIGNÉE DE GRAVIER ET ÇA GLISSE TOUT SEUL!!!*


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *UNE BONNE POIGNÉE DE GRAVIER ET ÇA GLISSE TOUT SEUL!!!*



Rolling stonnnnne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et moi je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris l'esprit qui règne ici. .../... post très intéressant mais trop long pour être repris dans son entièreté ici .../...
> 
> Alors a ta place, je prendrais ca a la rigolade, sans prise de tête, et tu verrais que tout se passe bien mieux.



Je suis d'ordinaire très bon public et je sais rire de moi (c'est la raison pour laquelle ce que l'on peut écrire sur mon compte ne me touche guère). Mais ici, le problème c'est qu'il s'agit bien de premier degré. Et les vannes tombent désespérément à plat. Même au 2e, 3e voire au 4e degré, le ton reste englué dans le pipi-caca ou le sadisme primaire. On est loin du génie corrosif qui prévalait habituellement auparavant et on est bien plus proche de ce qu'un ado frustré aurait griffonné sur un coin de son cahier.

En résumé, non, ça ne fait pas rire. Surtout quand une personne sert de défouloir. On peut rire de ce qu'a fait ou écrit une personne, mais il faut savoir faire la distinction entre les deux. Et ce n'est pas le cas ici.




jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il a la couille sombre?
> Comme une petite olive noire fripée d'avoir séjourné trop longtemps dans sa saumur? :affraid:





WebOliver a dit:


> SombreCouille, tout de suite ça en impose.  Les murs du forum en tremblent.





macinside a dit:


> mortecouille
> 
> ça le fait moins :rateau:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben écoutes, biquet joli... Amok t'a dressé un portrait de moi assez fidèle, quoique un poil exagéré, je dois le concéder...
> Je m'amuse juste de voir qu'au bar, les lois de Darwin ne s'appliquent pas...
> Tu n'es que le dernier rejeton d'une longue lignée totalement hermétique aux mutations...
> 
> ...




Voilà: ça, c'est drôle. 


Et on ne demande que ça: lire encore souvent des vannes de la trempe de ces 4 posts.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> ...
> 
> Et on ne demande que ça: lire encore souvent des vannes de la trempe de ces 4 posts.



et... tu veux nous en pondre une toi, une fois de temps en temps, au lieu de jouer perpétuellement les donneuses de leçon... !?  :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

Nus prod. a dit:


> En tout cas, Merci...merci à vous tous, car j'ai eu des crises de fou-rire en lisant ce post en entier, je me suis régalé....



Oh, de rien, tu sais... Nous, dès qu'on peut amener un peu de joie en ces forums... :rateau:
Si en plus on peut empaler une tête de n&#339;ud congénitale au passage ; c'est Noël en juillet... :love:


----------



## Nobody (4 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et... tu veux nous en pondre une toi, une fois de temps en temps, au lieu de jouer perpétuellement les donneuses de leçon... !?  :sleep:



Voilà, ça, c'est typiquement ce que je dénonce. Merci de confirmer mes dires.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2009)

Mais oui... mais oui...


----------



## Nobody (5 Juillet 2009)

Oui, d'accord, on parle de moi après si tu veux. Une chose à la fois.

Mais le point de départ, c'est la façon que vous avez de dire les choses qui à mon sens se situe au 1er degré. Donc, ce serait bien que tu nous parles de ça. Juste histoire d'alimenter le débat, de faire avancer les choses, de faire en sorte qu'on comprenne mieux.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il doit parler de Jipé et Jugnin



salaud 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h16 ----------




Wallace27 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Lorsque quelqu'un me dit une chose que j'estime erronée, je suis en droit de lui répondre. Et tu sais, je suis également en droit de ne pas me faire insulter pour ça, ok ? Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.


 faut l'excuser il est Corses :rateau: non mais serieusement pour quelqu'un de psychologiquement equilibré on va dire normal pour faire vite, ca emmerde tout le monde de faire tomber un truc, si ca marche toujours pas besoin de se lamenter pendant des pages sur un forum et faire des allusions de taré congenital a propos d'obscure conneries soi disant relatées a un certain Apple spirit, mec t'es un gros malade et je trouve somme toute les gens ici tres normaux, ils se disent, mais quel gros guigui... mais je sais que t'es vexé, tu me diras c'est un peu la marque de fabrique TM du guigui quand tu le titilles il se vexe.


champs lexical:
chacun sait aussi que guigui peut etre remplacé par:

- un jacky/ie tuning
- un kevin



-Made with Apple spirit, sold his saoul...

"C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style." :love:

et je dirais meme plus: *tente rien Jacky t'as pas l'etoffe*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h23 ----------




Nobody a dit:


> Oui, d'accord, on parle de moi après si tu veux. Une chose à la fois.
> 
> Mais le point de départ, c'est la façon que vous avez de dire les choses qui à mon sens se situe au 1er degré. Donc, ce serait bien que tu nous parles de ça. Juste histoire d'alimenter le débat, de faire avancer les choses, de faire en sorte qu'on comprenne mieux.



tu devrais lire, le sujet de départ: il est pipi-caca, on a en effet un enfant qui vient de faire caca dans son bain pour la premier fois voila pas de couche, c'est le traumatisme, mais nous ne sommes point des "Françoise Dolto", 

ici on est un peu comme Franquin, cad carrement salaud , a part ca, un forum, le bar, c'est enfantin par nature , c'est fait pour ca , on est loin d'une joute sophiste, bon certains sont meilleurs concernant le troll que d'autres mais je pense qu'on a tous des grands moments:

ET LA, LE DUO PATCHO/MACKIE EST TROP BON . ps il faudra penser a en steriliser un des deux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, je vous laisse juger de qui est le male de la femelle


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Lorsque quelqu'un me dit une chose que j'estime erronée, je suis en droit de lui répondre. Et tu sais, je suis également en droit de ne pas me faire insulter pour ça, ok ? Qui es-tu pour débarquer comme ça et m'insulter directement sans arguments, sans rien ? C'est digne d'un balourd ça. T'as aucun style.


 
C'est vrai qu'il n'a aucun style.... j'aime bien moi...

Je découvre ici un fil des plus interessants... Nous sommes en présence d'un jeune nase de race particulièrement pure, qui mériterait une inscription au LOF...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2009)

Tu voudrais qu'il se fasse beurrer l'IOF ?:affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Alors toi t'as carrément rien pigé. J'ai mon iphone depuis mars, si je le pète en juin, je dois attendre 21 mois avant de m'en payer un autre à 100 euros ok ? T'as pigé maintenant ?


 
Et sexuellement comment ça se passe ?

Par exemple...

Par rapport au caca... tu te positionnes comment ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------




Wallace27 a dit:


> En fait vous me faites penser à des hyènes, vous vous y mettez à plusieurs pour m'enfoncer et vous riez de votre ironie de binoclards. Que de lâcheté.


 
Fût un temps il y avait même quelques *c*hyènes... mais il en reste peu, on les a toutes abimées...


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Par rapport au caca... tu te positionnes comment ?




Pour rester au même niveau, ça mériterait bien un thread : Faire tomber son caca par terre


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juillet 2009)

Ne glosez pas manants !!!

C'est un sujet grave !!!


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> ET LA, LE DUO PATCHO/MACKIE EST TROP BON . ps il faudra penser a en steriliser un des deux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, je vous laisse juger de qui est le male de la femelle



la femelle ce doit d'avoir le cul épilée, patcho ayant une tête de cul aéré c'est donc la femelle


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la femelle ce doit d'avoir le cul épilée, *patcho* ayant une tête de cul aéré c'est donc la femelle



Mackie, même pour les pseudo tu fais des phôtes maintenant !!!   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mackie, même pour les pseudo tu fais des phôtes maintenant !!!   :rateau:



c'est son noms de jeune fille :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est son nom*s* de jeune fille :love:



t'es quand même un cas clinique !!!!  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2009)

Tu peux omettre _clinique_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la femelle ce doit d'avoir le cul épilée, patcho ayant une tête de cul aéré c'est donc la femelle



Et ma main dans ta tronche de fiote?...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ma main dans ta tronche de fiote?...



vous voyez, tout de suite des mamoures :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> vous voyez, tout de suite des mamoures :love:



Des mamours ?... Tu vas tellement faire ventouse que tu vas piquer les chaises à la terrasses des bar sans t'en rendre compte, mon poussin... :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Des mamours ?... Tu vas tellement faire ventouse que tu vas piquer les chaises à la terrasses des bar sans t'en rendre compte, mon poussin... :love:



:love: :love:

patoch abrase plus :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> ET LA, LE DUO PATCHO/MACKIE EST TROP BON . ps il faudra penser a en steriliser un des deux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, je vous laisse juger de qui est le male de la femelle



J'avais pas lu, ça... C'est tendancieux ; limite trou du cul...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'avais pas lu, ça... C'est tendancieux ; limite trou du cul...



oui mais :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il n'a aucun style.... j'aime bien moi...



Nan mais c'est vrai ça... Ça a été chié la veille, à côté de la paille et avec une grosse fêlure à la coquille, et ça vient te parler de style... :sleep:

Si ça se trouve, ça sait même pas faire la différence entre un col Anglais et un col Italien... On croit rêver...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Ah tiens, c'est encore ouvert ici


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2009)

Nephou doit être en vacances


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2009)

Yep, mais pas moi. 
J'attendais un rebond, un post qui allait relancer un truc, et puis... Non.
Donc, voila.


----------

